# CASE AND New Holland Body Double?



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

The DX45 from 2003 looks exactly identical to the new holland TC40 from 03 or later. The floor board mats are the same, the dash panel is the same, throttle lever, pto and FWD controls are the same, even the rear end body panels are the same style, the hood is the same design, Were they made under case or new holland, or does case and new holland share designs? help me plz


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

THIS should give you a good idea why they look so much the same. For the most part they are.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

yup ty


----------

